# Looking a wheelchair for German Shepherd



## Irina (Sep 14, 2008)

Hello,
I'm looking a wheelchair for my old German Shepherd Troi. She mostly liying down now because cant moving and we carrying her by hands. 
A new wheelchair is quite expensive, so would like to get it for free or a bit money if somebody doesnt need in it anymore.
It's more or less should be looks like at the photo.


----------



## Irina (Sep 14, 2008)

Ohh, forgot to say I live in London, UK.


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

you get them on ebay sometimes .might be worth a look


----------



## Irina (Sep 14, 2008)

I checked there, but they hadn't for big dogs...


----------



## Irina (Sep 14, 2008)

Still looking...


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

I found a couple on ebay... might not be any good to you but you will know what's more suitable for you dog than me. Of course, they are not free and will cost you... both aren't in the UK either.

This one is from America but ships to the UK, not sure if the size is right or not:
DOG WHEELCHAIR ( J-4 MEDIUM SIZE DOGS) on eBay, also Health Care, Dog Supplies, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 21-Sep-08 23:41:05 BST)

This one comes from China, obviously the one in this auction would be too small, but they do mention that if your dogs weight/size is different, then to contact them so they can put one in your size up for auction for you to then buy/bid on:
Dog Wheelchair Canine Cat Cart SMALL MEDIUM LARGE CUSTO on eBay, also Other, Dog Supplies, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 22-Sep-08 03:08:10 BST)

They do different sizes by the looks of it, and do custom made ones... and also show how to measure your dog for the right fit wheelchair.


----------



## Irina (Sep 14, 2008)

thank you, but it with 2 wheels, I need 4 wheels


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Is it just old age or has Troi got other problems, I know this is hard question but what is her quality of life like. She may not adjust to been strapped into one of those things.

It's awful when they get old and they can't tell us where they hurt or how they feel, my heart goes out to you ,and Troi.


----------



## Irina (Sep 14, 2008)

Happy Paws said:


> Is it just old age or has Troi got other problems, I know this is hard question but what is her quality of life like. She may not adjust to been strapped into one of those things.
> 
> It's awful when they get old and they can't tell us where they hurt or how they feel, my heart goes out to you ,and Troi.


Thank you for kind words. Yes, she is 12 years old and her pows not good anymore, sometimes she can moving, sometimes she can't and we carrying her by hands. Lots of people in the UK recommended me to meke her sleep by injection, but its rediciulous! She haven't any pain, she quite happy lying down, just she cant moving. I can't do it just because it's not comfortable for me tyding her toilet (because she cant moving, last time she started doing mess indoors). I think, maybe I will use pampers for ger soon. Does anybody knows, is there special dog pampers, or I need to use humans pampers?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Irina said:


> Thank you for kind words. Yes, she is 12 years old and her pows not good anymore, sometimes she can moving, sometimes she can't and we carrying her by hands. Lots of people in the UK recommended me to meke her sleep by injection, but its rediciulous! She haven't any pain, she quite happy lying down, just she cant moving. I can't do it just because it's not comfortable for me tyding her toilet (because she cant moving, last time she started doing mess indoors). I think, maybe I will use pampers for ger soon. Does anybody knows, is there special dog pampers, or I need to use humans pampers?


Are you thinking about whats best for Troi, or yourself, hard decisions sometimes have to made "I know I've been there" and dogs do not always show signs of being in pain.


----------



## Irina (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm thinking about her 1st, of cause, thats why I disagree to make injection. If she had pain, she would be noise, cried, but she quiet, smiling and looks happy with us, she crying when she in other room and cant mooving to come to me, then I need help her, but when she with me she is quiet.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Irina said:


> I'm thinking about her 1st, of cause, thats why I disagree to make injection. If she had pain, she would be noise, cried, but she quiet, smiling and looks happy with us, she crying when she in other room and cant mooving to come to me, then I need help her, but when she with me she is quiet.


I'm sorry but you are wrong. dogs don't aways show signs of any kind of pain. That's why sometimes we take our dogs to the vets and it can be to late.

I'm sorry and I don't mean to sound cruel, but I don't think you are putting Troi first.

May I ask when you last took her to the vets and what did he say???


----------



## Irina (Sep 14, 2008)

I have Troi 1 year, because she my husband's dog, so with me she never met vet. We didnt have reason go to vet, because she hadn't any problem. Her legs became to be worse about 4 months ago, but I know it because her age and nothing can help it, because I had the same poblem with my cat when he was 18 years old. It looks absoulutely same, he just lyed down and cant really move.

PS: Are you vet?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Irina said:


> I have Troi 1 year, because she my husband's dog, so with me she never met vet. We didnt have reason go to vet, because she hadn't any problem. Her legs became to be worse about 4 months ago, but I know it because her age and nothing can help it, because I had the same poblem with my cat when he was 18 years old. It looks absoulutely same, he just lyed down and cant really move.
> 
> PS: Are you vet?


NO I am not, are you? If you have not taken her to the vet how do you really know what is wrong with her. There may be something the vet can do for her, if she was mine I'd have taken her there weeks ago.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2008)

Happy Paws said:


> NO I am not, are you? If you have not taken her to the vet how do you really know what is wrong with her. There may be something the vet can do for her, if she was mine I'd have taken her there weeks ago.


must agree wiv you there.

wat ever u decide to do wiv ur dog irina, i hope its in her best interest and not urs.

obviously if there is something that can be done we will no doubt sort it, but i truly think she needs to see a vet first be4 u make any arrangments to buy her a wheelchair.

if the worse comes to the worse, i know its hard letting go beleve me i do, i did it last week wiv one of our family dogs, she was wasting away by the week...she still had some go in her but we decided to let her go wiv dignity ratha then wait and let her go in distress...coz thats wat she would of ended up leaving us like, and the thort of that was horrible...she left us knowing we was there for her, ratha then leaving us in pain and maybe oblivious to us being there.

good luck wiv ur dog x


----------



## Darren (Sep 17, 2008)

Contact KC for advice?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

darrenwis said:


> Contact KC for advice?


Sorry but I think the *vet* should be the first thing to do.


----------



## Irina (Sep 14, 2008)

What is KC?


----------



## Irina (Sep 14, 2008)

Happy Paws said:


> NO I am not, are you? If you have not taken her to the vet how do you really know what is wrong with her. There may be something the vet can do for her, if she was mine I'd have taken her there weeks ago.


No, I'm not a vet. Do you think more humane is kill her? I don't think so. It would be convenient for me, because I shouldnt tiding after her, but it's rediculous.


----------



## Darren (Sep 17, 2008)

The Kennel Club.. The Kennel Club

There are a lot of good contacts there.


----------



## Darren (Sep 17, 2008)

Happy Paws said:


> Sorry but I think the *vet* should be the first thing to do.


And yes, the *vet* should be the very first point of call.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Irina said:


> No, I'm not a vet. Do you think more humane is kill her? I don't think so.


That's your decision to make


----------



## Irina (Sep 14, 2008)

Happy Paws said:


> That's your decision to make


would be strange, if doctor killed every patient, who came to him with problem. Why dog should be killed, I can't understand, sorry.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2008)

Irina said:


> would be strange, if doctor killed every patient, who came to him with problem. Why dog should be killed, I can't understand, sorry.


they are not killed...they simply put an end to a dogs suffering.

keeping them alive wile their suffering is far worse and evil.

im not saying ur dog is suffering but Be4 you get a wheelchair for ur dear dog i suggest you go to a vet for an opinion, if the vet says hes ok apart from not being able to walk then get him a wheelchair...he maywell live happily in that for another few years yet 

but if the vets see's something else wrong wiv him other then that, something that perhaps is hidden thats making him suffer in silence, then maybe you should then think about putting him to sleep


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> they are not killed...they simply put an end to a dogs suffering.
> 
> keeping them alive wile their suffering is far worse and evil.
> 
> ...


I could not agree more!


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Sorry but I think this is a wind up - no one would leave a dog to suffer like this - and she IS suffering. Call it killing her, call it what you want but this old girl needs to see a vet, if a dog cant move and has to toilet in its bed it has no quality of life at all.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Please please take your dog to a vet they may be something they can give the poor animal to help her, she obviously hasnt been to a vet for over a year, so how do you know what has taken her off her feet, it could be something quite simple like a vertabrae out of place which could be 'put' back in and then she would be on her feet again 

I am sorry but by not taking her YOU are being very very cruel to her, she could have a very high pain barrier and not outwardly showing any signs of pain at all, as she is she has NO quality of life at all, she says she cries if you leave her that could be a sign of the pain she is feeling, you must get her to a vet asap, they dont just put an animal to sleep for no reason and if they can help get her back on her feet they will do, or even just some pain relief, but you really cannot put her through anymore without at least consulting a vet first.

I urge you to do this as a wheelchair may not even be suitable for her needs and actually make the problem worse.

Unless you take her to a vet I have no option but to close this thread as none of us are actually helping this dog with her suffering!!!!

*Tashi - Forum Moderator*​


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi Irina

Your English is very good but I wonder if maybe it isn't your first language and so it may seem like we are suggesting you go and take Troi to be killed, which isn't what the posters are saying at all.

There could be many reasons why Troi can't walk - some of them can be helped by a vet. A vet may also be able to help with the way Troi keeps messing and needs 'tidying'.

You clearly love your dog and want to get a wheelchair to help but the very best thing you can do for Troi is to take her to a vet. They are qualified to know what is wrong with Troi and how to help. If they feel that her quality of life is poor and that it would be kinder to her they may suggest that she is put to sleep. Vets will not suggest this if they don't believe it is the very best thing for your pet. They don't 'kill' animals without a good reason.

If money is an issue for you there are vets who can help - maybe you could pay in instalments (bit by bit) - for example.

I know you think you are doing what is best for Troi but only a qualified vet can tell you if she is in pain - some animals don't show how much they are hurting.

Please take her to a vet - it is what she needs now - and the kindest thing you can do for her.

If you have questions about how to find a vet then I am sure someone here can help you.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

must say.. wen my dogs cant walk...a simple pain relieve tablet has them back up on their feet by the next day...

just get her to a vet


----------



## Irina (Sep 14, 2008)

Jo P said:


> Sorry but I think this is a wind up - no one would leave a dog to suffer like this - and she IS suffering. Call it killing her, call it what you want but this old girl needs to see a vet, if a dog cant move and has to toilet in its bed it has no quality of life at all.


Some old people have the same problem (they can't moving, they doing toilet in their bed) - does doctor kill them then? No, they get a carer. So why should I let my dog to kill?


----------



## Irina (Sep 14, 2008)

Lumpy said:


> Hi Irina
> 
> Your English is very good but I wonder if maybe it isn't your first language and so it may seem like we are suggesting you go and take Troi to be killed, which isn't what the posters are saying at all.
> 
> ...


Thank you for my English, yes, I'm not british, it's my 2nd language. Of caurse, we will visit vet, but in Russia we never kill pets because they sick or just old.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Irina please read my post above nobody is suggesting you should have your dog 'killed' we are asking that you get a vets advice they could be able to help your girl


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

Irina said:


> Some old people have the same problem (they can't moving, they doing toilet in their bed) - does doctor kill them then? No, they get a carer. So why should I let my dog to kill?


irina... plz try taking ur dog to the vets.

they will more then likely give you some pain tablets to help him

sometimes my old dog cant walk, but ive got pain killers the vets gave me to help her wen she cant walk...next day shes up and walking as normal and doing things all by herself.

im sure the vet wont *kill* your dog, They will more then likely see if they can help him first befor a decition like that is made.

but take him to a vet..


----------



## Irina (Sep 14, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> irina... plz try taking ur dog to the vets.
> 
> they will more then likely give you some pain tablets to help him
> 
> sometimes my old dog cant walk, but ive got pain killers the vets gave me to help her wen she cant walk...next day shes up and walking as normal and doing things all by herself.


Yes, we'll go to vet. Yes, my dog have the same thing: sometimes she can walking, sometimes not.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

Irina said:


> Yes, we'll go to vet. Yes, my dog have the same thing: sometimes she can walking, sometimes not.


Ahhhh thats promising then ( in a funny kinda way ).

pain killers maywell be all she need.

it could be something else tho...but so glad ur gonna take her to the vets


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Lumpy said:


> Hi Irina
> 
> If money is an issue for you there are vets who can help - maybe you could pay in instalments (bit by bit) - for example.
> 
> ...


If money is the problem the RSPCA or the PDSA may be ale to help, they will treat animals for a small donation.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

Irina said:


> thank you, but it with 2 wheels, I need 4 wheels


Sorry, I didn't realise. I thought you meant only her back legs were having a problem.



Happy Paws said:


> Are you thinking about whats best for Troi, or yourself, hard decisions sometimes have to made "I know I've been there" and dogs do not always show signs of being in pain.


I have to agree here. Alot of people have an ill animal but don't get the animal put to sleep, because they don't want to let go or to have to miss it when it's gone. Of course it's hard letting go of a much loved pet, but I know for sure I would rather have my pet put to sleep to stop any suffering, rather than to just keep me company and save my heart from breaking. Jesus, as the owner you take FULL responsibility of the animals care and treatment. A pet can't always tell you it's in pain or just had enough, so we need to think for them sometimes. Bit different in humans ...



Irina said:


> would be strange, if doctor killed every patient, who came to him with problem. Why dog should be killed, I can't understand, sorry.


Sorry, but a disabled human compared to a disabled animal is completely different!! imo. At least a human can let you know when they have had enough or are in pain etc. What can your dog do exactly to tell you she's had enough? she's in pain? she's sad? she's depressed? she's just fed up? Yeah, she can whine... but not all dogs whine when in pain/sad or whatever, they go quiet and do nothing. Your dog doesn't have much choice but to do nothing, so how are you going to know what's going on with her?

You need to get your dog to a vet to see why your dog has suddenly started having problems with walking. You cannot just diagnose something like this yourself and say it's due to age. You really need to get your dog to a vet to get checked over properly and maybe go from there.

I don't mean to be rude. But I feel you are being unfair to your dog. If your dog can't walk at all sometimes, what sort of life is that? your dog is soiling itself, come on... think about it seriously please.

Irina, are you in the UK or Russia?


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

So Irina have you had the dog to the vet today - she has been this way for 4 months now so have you made her an appointment??


----------



## Irina (Sep 14, 2008)

Kay2008 said:


> Irina, are you in the UK or Russia?


I'm in the UK, London


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

Irina said:


> I'm in the UK, London


have you taken your dog to the vets yet?

Please don't be afraid to, the vet cannot put her to sleep without your permission. Vets are there to help, so if he says he thinks she should be put to sleep (killed by injection) and you don't want him to, then he will at least give her some pain killers or other tablest to make her happier.

Imagine if it is somethign really simple that can be easily cured and she could be up and running about again instead of like this. Dogs hate being unable to move (any animal does) as in the wild it would mean they would be killed by another animal.

Please get her some help.


----------



## Irina (Sep 14, 2008)

Yes, I got an appointment.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

Irina said:


> Yes, I got an appointment.


wow when for??? today???

let us know wat the vet says ? and good luck x


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Hope all goes well at the vets, at least you'll know what is wrong with her.

Keeping fingers and Paws crossed that she's OK


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

Glad you got an appointment for your little girl. Please keep us posted on how it went.

I hope all goes well and good luck x


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi Irian

How is Troi?


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Irina said:


> Yes, I got an appointment.


Aw, How is she? Please, Keep us updated.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

yes, how is the old girl??? been watching this thread to see wats accuring, hope its nothing badly serious.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi, How's Troi we have not heard anything for a few days, have been thinking about both of you, and hoping everything is OK.

Please keep in touch


----------



## Irina (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi all, thank you for your support and kind words.
We been at vet, he gave tablets for pain, and said she has this problems because her age.


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

Oh thats brilliant, she will be pain free at last.

My old dog lost the use of her back legs and we could tell that she was not happy going out into the garden wheelbarrow style. It got to the stage where she did not get up and the vet could not do anything.
In the end it was a very hard desision but we had to make it. We put her to sleep peacefully in our arms. Still hurts to think about it and it was 15 years ago. She was only 10 and it broke our childrens and our hearts.
Sometimes the decisions we make are very hard for us rather than the pets.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2008)

Irina said:


> Hi all, thank you for your support and kind words.
> We been at vet, he gave tablets for pain, and said she has this problems because her age.


aww bless her, i hope the tablets help her get up and about abit better  keep us updated how the tablets work 

can i ask wat tablets the vet gave you????


tinamary said:


> Oh thats brilliant, she will be pain free at last.
> 
> My old dog lost the use of her back legs and we could tell that she was not happy going out into the garden wheelbarrow style. It got to the stage where she did not get up and the vet could not do anything.
> In the end it was a very hard desision but we had to make it. We put her to sleep peacefully in our arms. Still hurts to think about it and it was 15 years ago. She was only 10 and it broke our childrens and our hearts.
> Sometimes the decisions we make are very hard for us rather than the pets.


i second that  sorry to hear ur sad news.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Irina said:


> Hi all, thank you for your support and kind words.
> We been at vet, he gave tablets for pain, and said she has this problems because her age.


Hi I'm glad there was nothing serious and is only old age, Amber is the same she has trouble getting up, but once she's up and moved round a bit she's not to bad. 
You can get dog food for the older dog that may be worth looking at.


----------



## Dillpot (Sep 28, 2008)

I read this with great interest. We make the wheels for dogs and the GSD's most common problem is CDRM which is MS in dogs. It affects the rear legs initially and on a dog of this age it is highly unlikely that it would travel to the front but be advised that it CAN and that is to be avoided at all cost. I am one of Dogs Today's Dial a Dog advisors on CDRM and wheels. If this dog's rear legs are affected I could arrange a loan of a set of wheels, not of the type we make but these will work for the dog. You will find us currently on Ebay if you enter Dog Wheelchair and look for the UK company at the bottom of the listing you will see how to contact us. I have put hundreds of GSD's on wheels and they do great.


----------



## Dillpot (Sep 28, 2008)

Out of interest here is one we did a few weeks ago. Disc problem had been operated on 11 months ago and Ben had showed signs of improvement but he never progressed to actually standing unaided so his owner had been supporting him with a rear harness for the entire 11 months and they contacted me to make a wheelchair for him. I filmed this seconds after placing him in it


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

I have been in this situation too. It is hard.

But i hope sheis feeling better  x


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Dillpot said:


> I read this with great interest. We make the wheels for dogs and the GSD's most common problem is CDRM which is MS in dogs. It affects the rear legs initially and on a dog of this age it is highly unlikely that it would travel to the front but be advised that it CAN and that is to be avoided at all cost. I am one of Dogs Today's Dial a Dog advisors on CDRM and wheels. If this dog's rear legs are affected I could arrange a loan of a set of wheels, not of the type we make but these will work for the dog. You will find us currently on Ebay if you enter Dog Wheelchair and look for the UK company at the bottom of the listing you will see how to contact us. I have put hundreds of GSD's on wheels and they do great.


I take it that they are only used on the advise of a vet, as surely they may make some problems worse?


----------



## Dillpot (Sep 28, 2008)

No. Many UK vets scoff at the idea of using wheels because here in the UK the home grown ones are diabolical with a very high rejection rate, I know I had one of them in fact I own examples of them all which is why we finally decided to manufacture them ourselves. Of the vets that have experience of them they are very soon converted. 

I cannot envisage what condition would be made worse by the use of a properly designed and manufactured set of wheels. Dacshunds for instance get disc problems. The operation can cost in excess of £3,000 with about a 50/50 chance of success. We did one such dog in the Midlands, Bob, I have him on DVD. His vet said "get him a cart, and in particular, this cart" 9 months later and Bob was walking again because the cart with it's supportive design had allowed the spine to rest and recuperate. Similarly a huge Rottie/GSD X recovered and amazed the vet. Carts with a fabric or suede harness that suspend the dog in a frame however could indeed cause problems if it was a spine injury. This is not what we recommend or make.


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Irina said:


> Hi all, thank you for your support and kind words.
> We been at vet, he gave tablets for pain, and said she has this problems because her age.


Aw, good to hear. Everything went well - Bless. I'm sure she'll be back to normal, soon.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi Irina

How is Troi getting on now she been on her tablets a while, please keep in touch, we would love to know how she's get on?


----------



## molliesmum (Apr 16, 2009)

Careful you don't ask too many questions if you want a wheelchair off this company. I sent 6 emails asking questions as I was going to purchase for my dog but I was refused as I asked too many questions!



Dillpot said:


> No. Many UK vets scoff at the idea of using wheels because here in the UK the home grown ones are diabolical with a very high rejection rate, I know I had one of them in fact I own examples of them all which is why we finally decided to manufacture them ourselves. Of the vets that have experience of them they are very soon converted.
> 
> I cannot envisage what condition would be made worse by the use of a properly designed and manufactured set of wheels. Dacshunds for instance get disc problems. The operation can cost in excess of £3,000 with about a 50/50 chance of success. We did one such dog in the Midlands, Bob, I have him on DVD. His vet said "get him a cart, and in particular, this cart" 9 months later and Bob was walking again because the cart with it's supportive design had allowed the spine to rest and recuperate. Similarly a huge Rottie/GSD X recovered and amazed the vet. Carts with a fabric or suede harness that suspend the dog in a frame however could indeed cause problems if it was a spine injury. This is not what we recommend or make.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Irina said:


> Thank you for kind words. Yes, she is 12 years old and her pows not good anymore, sometimes she can moving, sometimes she can't and we carrying her by hands. Lots of people in the UK recommended me to meke her sleep by injection, but its rediciulous! She haven't any pain, she quite happy lying down, just she cant moving. I can't do it just because it's not comfortable for me tyding her toilet (because she cant moving, last time she started doing mess indoors). I think, maybe I will use pampers for ger soon. Does anybody knows, is there special dog pampers, or I need to use humans pampers?


Ime so so sorry for you ive had a dog whos quality of life was less than perfect and he wasnt old but to be honest when a dog stops being a dog its cruel to just allow them to exist and ime sorry because it sounds like your allowing him to do just that.A dog is not happy lying down because thats the only thing it can do,cant walk to go to the toilet and needs to wear a nappy. so unfair!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> Ime so so sorry for you ive had a dog whos quality of life was less than perfect and he wasnt old but to be honest when a dog stops being a dog its cruel to just allow them to exist and ime sorry because it sounds like your allowing him to do just that.A dog is not happy lying down because thats the only thing it can do,cant walk to go to the toilet and needs to wear a nappy. so unfair!!!!!!!!


If you look at the dates you'll see this is a very old thread from last year, I highly doubt the OP will be back as they haven't replied in a long, long time.

I hope that poor dog is better now, whether it's on medication or passed on (which if it is soiling itself and unable to walk, I think the kindest thing would be to pts, it has no quality of life and cannot be happy in that condition).


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Portia Elizabeth said:


> If you look at the dates you'll see this is a very old thread from last year, I highly doubt the OP will be back as they haven't replied in a long, long time.
> 
> I hope that poor dog is better now, whether it's on medication or passed on (which if it is soiling itself and unable to walk, I think the kindest thing would be to pts, it has no quality of life and cannot be happy in that condition).


 Oh ye i can see that now ive looked oh it was awful how can anybody think that thats ok poor thing needed more than chu..in wheels. . . . very odd. Thanks for pointing out old thread.:thumbup1:


----------



## Dillpot (Sep 28, 2008)

molliesmum said:


> Careful you don't ask too many questions if you want a wheelchair off this company. I sent 6 emails asking questions as I was going to purchase for my dog but I was refused as I asked too many questions!


This I am afraid is sour grapes from somebody who didn't just "send 6 e-mails" but drove me crazy with questions when she had been supplied with a 30 page breakdown, a DVD, a measuring kit all for nothing and posted for nothing. She came onto us firstly in May 2008 asking is our carts are as good as Eddies Wheels. We reply comprehensively and hear no more till January 2009. Does the price include shipping? We already state that it does but we now reiterate this. She asks why the wheels are canted and again we send a detailed response which even she acknowledges is comprehensive. She then asks the weight of the cart which again is stated on the website. We respond once again and send her a the measuring kit again free of charge to the Republic of Ireland which ain't cheap. Oddly enough she cannot get the 8mm dowel through the 8.5mm hole, everybody else can! In April she again asks why the wheels are angled. She then supplies the measurements with yet more questions and then asks what gauge the frame will be and what size the wheels and then rounds it off with how cheaply can we supply it. Not enough that we pay the shipping etc but now she wants to start haggling. Enough is enough. I want my time to be spent building carts for disabled dogs not answering a series of inane questions the answers to which are to be found in the literature and on the DVD and to which we have already replied. We make the best wheels in Europe, ours are lighter than Eddies Wheels, we are due on BBC3 in August where they raved about the wheels. Samantha now knows everything there is to know about this style of wheels so she should now approach Eddies Wheels in America and see if she can haggle them down from the eventual import cost of about £650 to our delivered cost of £280. I for one would never deal with this woman again.:mad2: Just how much info is given can be seen on our website About Us page or on our Links page. http://www.dogswheels.com


----------



## blondie.paula (Apr 19, 2009)

I would be more than happy to custom make a dog wheelchair for you at a low price, not like the other crazy prices out there! Please contact me at [email protected]:thumbup1:


----------



## Dillpot (Sep 28, 2008)

blondie.paula said:


> I would be more than happy to custom make a dog wheelchair for you at a low price, not like the other crazy prices out there! Please contact me at [email protected]:thumbup1:


There are plenty of cheaply made dogs wheels on the market. The Chinese have some awful contraptions on sale but they are cheap and if that is the overriding concern and not the welfare of the dog then go for a cheap one. Cheap ones cause chafing, are unstable and have nasty cheap wheels that have no bearings. Would be very interested to have a description of "Blondie.Paula's" intended construction method, how the dog will be supported and where she would get her wheels from, we had to import ours.


----------

